# 1563-2 AllStar Blank



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Anyone know the weight range?? Thanks in advance.. JAM


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

bump


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

i think that might be the "spanny buster" which is rated 3/4-3oz with 2oz as the sweetspot.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

JAM said:


> Anyone know the weight range?? Thanks in advance.. JAM


My 2004 catalog shows the BESP1563-2 rated for 1/4-3/8 ounce lure, 6 - 12lb line with a 5.0 tip and a .950 butt.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

markedwards said:


> i think that might be the "spanny buster" which is rated 3/4-3oz with 2oz as the sweetspot.


Mark,

The SB would the the AS 1265/2 - I have built 3 of them - 1 conventional, 3 spinning. Still have one as my "go to" metal slinging rod!


Sandcrab


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

1+3=3 in Sandcrab's world. opcorn:


----------



## wes (Jan 3, 2004)

JAM,I have a rod built on that exact allstar blank,its 13' 2 piece I got years ago from Mike White.Mine was a conventional and was happy with a three ounce stingsilver or Kastmaster...Wes


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

ReelinRod said:


> My 2004 catalog shows the BESP1563-2 rated for 1/4-3/8 ounce lure, 6 - 12lb line with a 5.0 tip and a .950 butt.


Hmm . . . For some reason, my 2004 catalog doesn't list it, at all . . . odd.


----------



## wes (Jan 3, 2004)

If memory serves,I got this rod early 90's I believe it was something Mike and Ryan had cooked up and was exclusive to Hatteras Jack's ,The action was not well suited to any powercast, but a slow push would send 3 ounces a long way. It was very light but at 13' it was never as popular as the 1265..although it was probably a better albie rod. Ryan might remember the details.


----------

